# purslane



## patTee9201 (Sep 16, 2019)

We have a newly established 20 acre grass/alfalfa mix hay field. Upon cutting, we discovered quite a bit of purslane. How do we rid our field of this? Any help is greatly appreciated.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

2-4D or Dicamba. 2-4D @ 2 pints per acre will be least expensive. Not hard to kill.

Regards, Mike


----------



## HayMike (Mar 22, 2011)

On Alfalfa? Or 2-4D-B?


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

HayMike said:


> On Alfalfa? Or 2-4D-B?


Oops. I overlooked the lucerne part. Let me check on 2-4DB.

Regards, Mike


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Purslane is not listed on 2-4DB label. Not sure if it will kill it or not. Probably should wait at this point until next spring as I expect your close to frost.

When using 2-4DB you want to spray early in the spring when weeds are about 1 inch tall. Then spray either 1-2 quarts per acre.

Not sure what to tell you as it would be expensive to spray 2-4DB on a gamble. Maybe contact one of the 2-4DB manufacturers and send them an email or call and inquire about killing Purslane.

https://www.winfieldunited.com/about/contactus

Regards, Mike


----------

